# Jack Dempsey has fallen ill.. It's not ich..



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

Yesterday, I noticed white pimple-like things on the back 1/2 to 1/3 of my Jack Dempsey. After being told it could be ich, I raised the temperature to 82f, then to 84. The two worst of the previously seven spots are still there. I cannot get a photograph of them. Last night he was twitching violently every fifteen minutes to half and hour. He was just moved to this fish tank after he tried to kill my Oscar. My Oscar is happy and healthy. The white spots are upraised 2-3milimeters, and almost look like a bit of cotton on the end. They are no larger width-wise than the ball in a standard (not fine-point) ballpoint pen. This morning he was in his usual spot behind his lava rock (he's nocturnal) and motionless. His side fins were clamped in, and his gills were still. He wasn't tilting, though. His dorsal fin was extended beautifully. His tail and other fins were not, though. He then jumped back to breathing and fanning his side fins. 

Can anyone tell me whats wrong with him? I haven't tried feeding him today (it's fasting day, they got feeders yesterday.) but he ate fine yesterday. He got ten small Oscar Grow Pellets yesterday morning, three feeders and a medium cichild pellet in the afternoon. 

Please help.

Sincerely,
Charlene


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you post your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and ph readings?
Without seeing the fish, its hard to diagnose. Look through this thread and see if any of these diseases fit.
http://www.fishforum.com/tropical-fish-diseases/freshwater-saltwater-diseases-8179/

Clean water free of ammonia and nitrites, is so important in keeping healthy fish and to cure ill fish.
Plus, every time you use feeder fish, chances are high that you will introduce disease into your tank.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I know my parameters are out of line. My mum kicked me out of my room for three hours to set up the tank hes in and put him in. phocystis(sp?) and carp pox seem to describe it best I think. I also saw on there a disease with red worms coming out of the anus that i'm positive my oscar has.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

ifs it fuzzy its probably a fungus.
Learned that in biology when growing bacteria.
So im guessing the same theory could apply?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

A fish will not recover from an illness without clean water, free of toxins. There is not even reason to spend money on medication, if the water can not be kept clean.
Do you have a water testing kit? What are your reading for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate?

I am not sure what to recommend, if your mother disagrees with you on the proper care of fish.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

Will the oscar be killed by these worms.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Emojelleyfish,
Look,Until such time as you ,and your mother can find common ground in regards to the care of tropical fish, There is not much hope for your fishes longterm survival. It passes my understanding, as to why your mother would forbid you from taking the necessary care to ensure your fishes health ,but until she does,I would recommend that you take these fish back to the store or euthanize them. Without weekly water changes, and proper diet,(NO FEEDER FISH) the fishes health will begin to deteriorate and they are I fear,, Doomed to a slow death.
I suggested in another thread that you visit the local public library and research the care of tropical fish. Perhaps if your mother see's you bringing home books and researching the care of fish, she will understand that you are seriously making a commitment to your pets. Ask your mother if there are any extra chores you can do to earn money, to buy proper fish foods and equipmet such as vaccum for vaccuming gravel to remove poop from the tank or uneaten foods,Larger filter for the tank you have which will be needed if you intend to keep large cichlids.
Tell your mother ,that I an others here are willing to help you ,and that we are not,, (your little internet friends) but rather people who like yourself,, only have the best interest of the fish at heart . With your mothers reported posistion in regards to helping you with your hobby,, I cannot help but think she knows something we don't. Otherwise, As I have stated,, It passes my understanding as to why she would take such a posistion with regards to these fish.:|


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

1077 said:


> Emojelleyfish,
> Look,Until such time as you ,and your mother can find common ground in regards to the care of tropical fish, There is not much hope for your fishes longterm survival. It passes my understanding, as to why your mother would forbid you from taking the necessary care to ensure your fishes health ,but until she does,I would recommend that you take these fish back to the store or euthanize them. Without weekly water changes, and proper diet,(NO FEEDER FISH) the fishes health will begin to deteriorate and they are I fear,, Doomed to a slow death.
> I suggested in another thread that you visit the local public library and research the care of tropical fish. Perhaps if your mother see's you bringing home books and researching the care of fish, she will understand that you are seriously making a commitment to your pets. Ask your mother if there are any extra chores you can do to earn money, to buy proper fish foods and equipmet such as vaccum for vaccuming gravel to remove poop from the tank or uneaten foods,Larger filter for the tank you have which will be needed if you intend to keep large cichlids.
> Tell your mother ,that I an others here are willing to help you ,and that we are not,, (your little internet friends) but rather people who like yourself,, only have the best interest of the fish at heart . With your mothers reported posistion in regards to helping you with your hobby,, I cannot help but think she knows something we don't. Otherwise, As I have stated,, It passes my understanding as to why she would take such a posistion with regards to these fish.:|


Well said.. About the feeder fish. Many feeder fish carry diseases and parasites that could end up killing your fish.. Also feeder fish provide little to no nutrition to your oscar or any other fish. You should be feeding you fish top quality flakes, pellets ect. because they are packed with vitamins and nutrients your fish needs to survive. Especially with an Oscar fish, he needs plenty of clean water and a very good diet, or he could be faced with many diseases, even "Hole in the Head". Feeder fish should only be used as treats if your going to use them, some fish keeps don't even go near live food because its hard for their fish to switch back and forth between live food and dry. If you still want to treat you fish with some live food, your best bet is to get some live bearers, mollies, guppies, swords ect. and give your oscar or whoever a couple of the babies. But as I said before these babies provide no nutrition to the actual fish.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I just got home from school and the white stuff is all gone. O.I


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm going to vaccum the gravel after school tomorrow before my mum comes home. It'sgot rubbish in it because my brother put a handfull of medium cichild pellets in it. Both tanks and they're both looking quite plump. I'm fasting everyone for three to four days. Wise decision, or no?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

im sorry but emo im pretty sure your taking everyone here for a ride not cool man. you say your fish have something then one day it magically disappears. if your still in the same boat with your mom there is no help from me thats for sure, guys im pretty sure your gettin messed with here hard core. Money


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I wouldn't lie about that.... -sigh- I just was in the interest of the well-being of my fish..


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

if you were that concerned about your fish you would re home them since you cant preform the needed water changes. 
Money


----------



## EmoJellyfish (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not allowed. I've tried.


----------

